# Now listen to your elder son



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

This is Harley at 8.5 weeks with my friends cockerppoo Ronnie they have become firm friends and adore eachother but I took this photo and it makes me laugh everytime I look at it and it really looks like Ronnie is advising him on how to be a cheeky monkey, so for fun add your captions at what you think Ronnie is saying to Harley:
I think he is advising him on how to dig holes......they were in the garden today and left for no more than two minutes and when I looked out they were sat there covered up to their knees in mud with black faces and filthy tums! so I think it goes something like this:
Now squirt listen this is how you dig a hole!
1. Find nice area of mud 
2. sniff said mud to make sure its suitable to get filthy! 
3. Dig like mad as fast as you can 
4. Then roll around in it making sure ones body is good and grubby 
5. Finally if you hear your name HIDE!!!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

CUTE PIC!!!
ok here's mine..

" Ok listen here little buddy, you are a puppy....and I already know all the ropes...stick with me and you'll have a life of snacks and tummy rubs...ok?"


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

haha! This picture is so awesome!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I think Harley is looking a bit sorry and Ronnie is giving him a bit of a telling off. 

"Now look here Laddo. This is my cushion. And I have first dibbs on all the tummy rubs, treats and soft places to lie. Remember those rules and we'll get along fine. Respect your elders and do as I say not as I do!"


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think Harley cant wait to get his own back .. "just you wait til I'm a big boy !!!" x


----------

